# Turbo boost?



## sephisto (Aug 15, 2010)

Obviously when gaming you want all your CPU cores to be at their maximum, does Turbo Boost affect each core to keep them up to par with each other?

i7 920 @2.67Ghz (turbo boost goes to 3.7Ghz)


----------



## JMPC (Jan 15, 2011)

Processors — Intel® Turbo Boost Technology frequently asked questions


----------



## sephisto (Aug 15, 2010)

Found my answer in that, thanks.


----------

